# Signing on...



## JasonC77 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey folks, just wanted to post my hellos to this group.

My name is Jason, and I am getting ready to graduate from the University of Maryland with a BA in Theatre Technology and Production, focusing in lighint design. I have done a little professional design work here in the DC area and am beginning to make a serious push into the market so i will not end up bussing tables to pay the rent  

I look forward to the discussions with you all!


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 27, 2004)

JasonC77 said:


> focusing in lighint design.



Ha ha! Get it? Focusing!

...Heh. Welcome aboard


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 27, 2004)

JasonC77 said:


> Hey folks, just wanted to post my hellos to this group.
> 
> My name is Jason, and I am getting ready to graduate from the University of Maryland with a BA in Theatre Technology and Production, focusing in lighint design. I have done a little professional design work here in the DC area and am beginning to make a serious push into the market so i will not end up bussing tables to pay the rent
> 
> I look forward to the discussions with you all!



Yay, another person from the eastcoast!!! 

Welcome aboard, hope you enjoy the forums and visit and contribute often. 

-wolf


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 27, 2004)

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!

It seems we live close by; I go to SBHS in Ashburn, VA (Loudoun County).


----------



## Smatticus (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome to ControlBooth.com! How do you like University of Maryland? Can you tell us about it? I'm interested in hearing what different colleges have to offer for theatre design and technology. Again, welcome to the site, I hope you enjoy being a part of the ControlBooth community!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey JasonC77,

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to our online community! University of Maryland, huh? Haven't gotten out there to check it out yet! 

Hope to see you around the forums often!

-dvsDave


----------

